# How to set timer in Batch



## amator (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi
I have made Batch which copies and renames a file. Now I want that Batch file will be executed in every hour. In Windows there is change to make it happen in every day but how I make it happen every hour or minute? Can I set somekind of timer in my Batch or what? Any suggestions?
(Thanks for the previos help)


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can use the Task Scheduler to do it.


----------

